# IT Job, credit history and mortgages



## shahid-h (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all

I'm new to this forum so this is my 1st post. I have done some search through this forum and have found some very usefull info, but I now have some specific details I require, so hope others on this forum are able to advise or point me in the right direction.

We're at a very early stage of wanting to move to Canada. I'm an IT professional in a 3rd line technical support role and have 12 years working experience. I'm also a university graduate, BSc (Hons).

We're looking at Toronto or southern part of Toronto (maybe Missisuaga) as our destination.

I'm wanting to know the following:

a) How easy is it to find an IT support job in or around Toronto?
b) What range of salary can I expect?
c) If I have £80,000, would that help with my application to migrate to Canada?
d) With above amount, would that assist with a mortgage application? Will I get better interest rates?
e) Does my credit history/ratings from UK transfer to Canada or will it be a new start in Canada with UK credit history remaining in UK?

I understand no one can provide exact info or details but I'm only looking for some general details and wanting to see views of other people.

If anyone is able to provide usefull info or answer my questions in detail that would be very much appreciated.

If anyone wants to know more details from me then pls feel free to ask.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shahid-h said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new to this forum so this is my 1st post. I have done some search through this forum and have found some very usefull info, but I now have some specific details I require, so hope others on this forum are able to advise or point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


You need a visa to enter and live in Canada. What type of visa do you have/propose to get?


----------



## shahid-h (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Auld for your reply.

I'm aware of the visa requiremnets but as yet don't know which one I'll be applying for. It will be one for the purpose of working and living in Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shahid-h said:


> Thanks Auld for your reply.
> 
> I'm aware of the visa requiremnets but as yet don't know which one I'll be applying for. It will be one for the purpose of working and living in Canada.


Well you firstly must be made aware that the IT industry is no longer on THE LIST of 29 employment categories that Canada considers essential. As a result you will need to pre-arrange employment with an employer willing to apply to the Canadian Government for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) which, if granted, would allow your hiring. This would be very difficult to arrange from overseas unless you are extremely specialized.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I moved to Canada as a permanent resident quite some time ago and the list of occupations in demand changes. It is not static.

I am honestly not sure whether IT (under the federal scheme) is still classified as having "high demand"

First off, read the immigrations schemes and see if you qualify. Most of your questions can be answered right there.

As to job and salaries, do some research. Don't expect to get paid the same way you were in UK.

Before jumping with credit score, history; find out if you can move and how you are planning to move.

Everything else you can get it even transfer your credit score. HSBC will do that for you provided you have an HSBC account in UK.

Good luck


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Shahid,

OK, as an IT professional closely related here's my 2 cents.

1. Not sure on the job front but be prepared to take a job lower than what you would expect, e.g. I used to be an IT Director but they are rare so now I'm a specialized well below my skill level but it pays well and is very much in demand here in Calgary.
2. There are plenty of jobsites online to tell you this better than we can - also job availability information.
3. The money will help paying fees and such. For my residency so far I have not been asked anything about my savings. 80K is 125K Canadian so that will give you a lot of leeway searching. It means you don't have to worry about being out of work.
4. Of course you will get better rates just like in most countries a deposit keeps your rates down.
5. Generally your rating does not transfer - new country new score. You could write a letter to Experian and ask them as they do scoring in the UK and Canada.

Have you been here at all for any length of time? Remember - postcards are not real life so you really should come see where you want to live rather than move to it sight unseen. Why is TO so attractive to you? Some people find Vancouver or, in my case, Calgary a cool place to live.
I thought about moving for years back in Ireland/UK but it wasn't until I came here that I wanted to stay. I was lucky ad a company brought me in but going down the FSW route will take you a long time - be prepared for a 2 year or longer process gathering information and submitting it. Iy's not quick but it's just paperwork at the end of the day.

Probably doesn't help much but maybe. Just be prepared for the long haul.


----------



## shahid-h (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks to all who have replied, very much appreciated and some very good advise already given.

So far I've seen IT listed as one of the categories but will get that checked to see what the official status is.

I am prepared and expect to get a job that's lower than what I'm doing in UK.

SczzyBoy - I've actually been impressed with what I've seen and read about Calgary and am interested in that area but it's really just the weather that puts me off. From the reading I've done and historic weather patterns I've seen it appears the temp does drop to -20 ish with long winter/snowy months, with just a few warmer months. If it wasn't for such cold weather I'd probably would have chosen Calgary.

Vancouver also interests me but again the weather seems to cause a doubt. Not snowy or cold as Calgary but very rainy and wet area it seems.

I was thinking south of Toronto as my destination, maybe even Missisuaga or around there, as it appears the weather is little better than Calgary and Vancouver. Not as cold and shorter winter compared to Calgary and not as wet as Vancouver. It seems southern areas of TO have cold winters but then gets warmer in summer with almost equal number of warm/cold months. Is that a fair reflexion ?

I've not been to CA but plan for a short trip this year.

Since your from Calgary and moved from UK, maybe you can offer further advise on Calgary with regards to weather, is IT in demand, house prices etc

I have started looking at estate agent websites as well as jobsites to get an idea for those things.

Are there any companies who employ people from abroad and help with their visas etc or would I be best getting to CA myself and then look for a job when there ?

Once again many thanks to all who have so far replied.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Calgary*

Ok - first things first - the Weather. I've been here for four winters now and here's my two cents. It's cold - seriously cold - so cold it hurts and sometimes so cold it's downright dangerous. Last year Calgary wa one of the coldest inhabited places on the planet - but that was just a few days. Saying all about cold - Canadians are experts at layering up and getting in and out of the layers quickly. We don't have much of a spring or Autumn - things just appear and grow and in autumn just stopping growing and shed. We should get a consistent 4 months of good sunshine and when it's hot here it's very hot - we are 1000m up. So it's up to you. West gets more rain but not really as much as people think. East actually has seasons but when it snows over there they can get some seriously heavy deep drops of snow. Calgary get's little snow and it's easy to shovel. IT is on the ground for 6 months or so. To get an idea of the weather across Canada then catch some CFL games.
IT is always in demand everywhere you go. But - saying that - there are a lot of people looking for work. Straight support positions have the biggest number looking. It's easier if you are a specialist or a high end generalist like me. I work as a "Go To Guy" to get things done no mater what the tech. So work for me is reasonably easy to come by, e.g this job I was given a name, address and a time to start - nothing more.

House prices - have a look at the MLS website for details. You also won't know the best places to live before you come but house prices will normally give you that.

Mortgage - you can't normally get a mortgage until you have permanent residency but you can, at least, see what you are able to borrow once your PR is granted. Having a relative as guarantor means you will get one much quicker PR or no PR.

On the companies hring abroad and bringing you over there are such companies but they are rare and usually multinationals. I was headhunted in London by the Canadian comany so my transition was painless apart from -20 when I landed :clap2: . The initial TWP was paid for and sorted but I did all the rest myself inc. the PR application. :ranger:


----------



## bdadams (May 11, 2011)

I can help you in regards to purchasing a home. A large down payment will not help you with rates but can help you in acquiring a mortgage. Rates are based on the location of the purchase and credit rating. You need to be a permanent resident with a SIN that does not start with 9 in order to get a mortgage. I can work with you if you fit these criteria.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

bdadams said:


> I can help you in regards to purchasing a home. A large down payment will not help you with rates but can help you in acquiring a mortgage. Rates are based on the location of the purchase and credit rating. You need to be a permanent resident with a SIN that does not start with 9 in order to get a mortgage. I can work with you if you fit these criteria.


Nice advert couched as advice!  :clap2:


----------



## shahid-h (Apr 21, 2011)

I have come to know that IT is not on the list of professions for which a visa is granted. So as an IT professional I can't just apply for a visa. Any ideas on what other options may suit me more are welcomed.

I've also found that UK credit history is irrelevant in Canada.

SczzyBoy - What do you actually do? Is it support or management?


----------



## heidar (May 13, 2011)

I'm in the same situation as you although I'm finishing university at the moment, I want to go to Canada straight after or as soon as I can.

It would seem that the safest bet is to apply for some jobs and then go over there for interviews etc. depending on what you can arrange. There don't appear to be many other options, at least I don't know about any but I'm not an expert!

I'd be interested to hear how this works out for you though and wish you all the best!


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

bdadams said:


> I can help you in regards to purchasing a home. A large down payment will not help you with rates but can help you in acquiring a mortgage. Rates are based on the location of the purchase and credit rating. You need to be a permanent resident with a SIN that does not start with 9 in order to get a mortgage. I can work with you if you fit these criteria.


sounds like a scam!


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

shahid-h said:


> I have come to know that IT is not on the list of professions for which a visa is granted. So as an IT professional I can't just apply for a visa. Any ideas on what other options may suit me more are welcomed.
> 
> I've also found that UK credit history is irrelevant in Canada.
> 
> SczzyBoy - What do you actually do? Is it support or management?


Well, everything really. TWP was for embedded systems designer but I was really IT manager. The former was on the list but the latter wasn't. This was mnagement. 
I've now changed and the LMO is for an IT Consultant which I am - this is actually support

I can do anything pretty much and have done everything from 1st line desktop support to almost every systems role right up to IT director of a multi-million dollar company.


----------



## Siouxie (May 16, 2011)

It is possible to get a mortgage without having PR and as a non-resident. You would need to put (I believe) between 10 and 40% as a down payment though. CIBC have a new resident and non-resident mortgage program and I believe a quick google search will reveal others.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Siouxie said:


> It is possible to get a mortgage without having PR and as a non-resident. You would need to put (I believe) between 10 and 40% as a down payment though. CIBC have a new resident and non-resident mortgage program and I believe a quick google search will reveal others.


IMO as a non-resident Canadian banks would require a down payment closer to 50%. As a TWP it is likely the down payment required would probably be 35% minimum


----------



## dcraig (May 14, 2011)

Siouxie said:


> It is possible to get a mortgage without having PR and as a non-resident. You would need to put (I believe) between 10 and 40% as a down payment though. CIBC have a new resident and non-resident mortgage program and I believe a quick google search will reveal others.


Before you sign anything at a bank, go to a mortgage broker, it won't cost you anything but your time, and more often than not they will find you a mortgage with a much lower rate, maybe even from a bank you have already talked to, a rate 1% or even .5% less, will save you thousands of dollars over the course of the mortgage. use the search function for this forum to search for "morgtage broker" to find a good example example,


----------

